

CSS3 Animations with special effects - Spiritus
http://www.minimamente.com/magic-css3-animations/
Repository: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;miniMAC&#x2F;magic
======
joeblau
What freaked me out about this site is that I have the OSX Mavericks wave as
my background and the gradient transition on the site is the exact same color
scheme[1].

[1] - [http://i.imgur.com/QCyUUVd.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QCyUUVd.jpg)

~~~
morganwilde
What's displayed on the left side of your desktop?

~~~
altrego99
Core temperature in Celcius. Maximum and current.

------
bbx
I've written CSS for years and only recently started implementing some
animations in my designs. I was worried at first when browsers started
implementing it, fearing useless and insipid animations would sprawl around
the web (like some jQuery ones). But like anything, if used sparingly,
animations can improve an interface. Apart from adding life and being "cool"
(probably the reason why designers implement them in the first place),
animations add interactivity and affordance. Plus, they're less prone to bugs
because the code is easier to read and write than jQuery alternatives, and the
browsers' rendering engine usually prevents unwanted fluttering and infinite
loops from happening.

------
morganwilde
Awesome stuff, the fluidness of those animations versus something made with
jQuery is astonishing. I wonder what kind of compatibility would this have
with older browsers?

~~~
izietto
IE >= 10

------
cuu508
More like this: Animate.css
[http://daneden.me/animate/](http://daneden.me/animate/)

~~~
shiiba
Animate.css is great. But magic.css is very simple and small that means
editable.

~~~
suyash
Animate.CSS has more animations than magic.css and in my opinion is better.

------
Spiritus
Repository:
[https://github.com/miniMAC/magic](https://github.com/miniMAC/magic)

------
mrcoles
Pretty fun—the perspective down animation inspired me to make css3 animated
jacobs ladder: [http://mrcoles.com/demo/jacobs-
css3-ladder/](http://mrcoles.com/demo/jacobs-css3-ladder/)

~~~
mrcoles
and the source code: [https://github.com/mrcoles/jacobs-
css3-ladder](https://github.com/mrcoles/jacobs-css3-ladder)

------
ender7
The key to many of these effects is to animate both the transform and the
position of the transform-origin simultaneously. Done correctly, it can give
the animation a sinuous behavior that makes it much more interesting to look
at.

------
zhenjl
This is cool. Anyone know what type of license this has? I can't find it on
github or the site.

------
CountHackulus
And yet the CSS animation performance bug persists in iOS7.

------
ger_phpmagazin
While technically interesting, I find those animations highly annoying as they
are.

------
acoleman616
iOS7-inspired background?

